# new front page



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I noticed the "view posts since your last visit" button is not there any more. How come? It sure makes checking for new posts alot easier than going through each thread.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I lol'd haha


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

duh just like I said before, I'm a truck driver, if it don't have toggle switches, I'm gonna have trouble with it........thanks,, I appreciate you pointing it out.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Dont even use being a truck oh wait my dad types with one finger and hes a truck driver... nvm sorry


----------

